# How is work life balance in ByteDance in Singapore ?



## myquestionsg (5 mo ago)

I recently got an offer in ByteDance in Singapore. I was excited in the beginning but then I read about people working in 996 (9am to 9pm for 6days a week) I am really worried now. I understand that it is in China and the offer I got is in Singapore, it would be great if anyone can give me some insights on work life balance in ByteDance Singapore.


----------

